# Difference between Husqvarna 266 models ?



## NuggyBuggy (Sep 6, 2011)

I decided I wanted to learn how saws work so a week or so ago I bought a lot of about 8 or 10 "saws". Most are missing parts and the seller had left them on a table in a field for who knows how long (found a nest of wasps in one where the filler cap was missing), but I figured they would be good cheap candidates to learn on and if I never got one of them working, I'd be OK.

In the lot are about 5 Husqvarna 266's. The ID plates on them say either 266, 266SE or 266XP. One of them is missing the id plate entirely.

Can someone explain the difference between these models ? 

I have a workshop manual but it doesn't appear to detail any differences. I've read the specs as per Mike Acres' website and the differences I saw seemed minor. Are parts interchangeable between them all ? I understood that the XPs typically are made of "better' parts, if so how would I identify those parts ?

Thanks - terry


----------



## ncfarmboy (Sep 11, 2011)

NuggyBuggy said:


> I decided I wanted to learn how saws work so a week or so ago I bought a lot of about 8 or 10 "saws". Most are missing parts and the seller had left them on a table in a field for who knows how long (found a nest of wasps in one where the filler cap was missing), but I figured they would be good cheap candidates to learn on and if I never got one of them working, I'd be OK.
> 
> In the lot are about 5 Husqvarna 266's. The ID plates on them say either 266, 266SE or 266XP. One of them is missing the id plate entirely.
> 
> ...


 
To the best of my knowledge the parts will interchange. No diff in XP parts. One difference is the oldest had metal gas tanks the newer plastic (lighter) tanks. Another was there was a model that had a thin ring piston. Also differences in the carbs gov. non gov.
Roanoker494 or SawTroll and others may know more.
Shep


----------



## huskydude (Sep 11, 2011)

search, lots of threads on this


----------



## spike60 (Sep 11, 2011)

There is really no difference between the SE and XP models. This just happened to be the time when Husky adapted the XP designation for their pro saws. Some 266's will have SE on the serial number plate, but XP on the top and starter covers. 

XP originally stood for Xtra Power, and I suppose still does but you don't see it mentioned very often. 

I'm pretty sure the only saw with the metal fuel tank was the 162SE which was the first saw on this chassis. That was the thin ring model, and it's jug and piston were shared with the Jonsered 630. The 630 continued in the Jonsered line right up until that entire saw family was replaced by the 371/2071 chassis around 1997. The Husky 262 was of course on a completely different chassis. 

One thing that catches a few guys by surprise is that the early plastic tanks used the same mounts as the metal tank saws. They had a fine thread that screwed into metal inserts in the tank. (often the case with white top 61's) The later saws had the more common mounts with courser threads that screwed directly into the plastic.


----------



## subhunter (Sep 11, 2011)

*correct me if I am wrong*

The 266se had a course thread clutch and the xp's had a fine thread. I think that after 1984 or 1985 is when they swapped to xp. I have a 1983 and an 84 model 266 and they are both the SE model with a course threaded clutch. Those clutches are kinda rare.They are great saws. 

BTW I ported the first one I got and the second one is stock. I really favor the ported one more than the stocker.

this is the ported one:


edit to replace video link


----------



## teatersroad (Sep 11, 2011)

later 266 got a bump in carb size/model. Not sure that coincided with model names or not (I think the latest carb was the tilly HS224). You may encounter some piston differences too. Early models had windows, and below that a band that gave the bottom of the piston a full skirt. I've seen them with the window dropping all the way down as well. That could be a 268 piston dropped into it, or an actual change.

On the clutch, one seats against a shoulder on the crank, the other has a cap on it that keeps it spaced on the crank.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 11, 2011)

s the 266 was made for at least 15 years, there were of course lots of differences between an early SE and a late XP, but I have no evidence that any of them corresponded directly with the designation change.

There was a 166SE (US market only), that may have shared the metal tank with the 162SE? It came out after the 162, but before the 266 (1978).

*Edit;* The 166SE may well have been just pre-production saws, that became the 266SE before it hit the market in 1981.


----------



## madrone (Feb 11, 2012)

Bumping this thread for some more id help. 
I just picked up a fairly beat up husqvarna and am trying to figure out which handle/tank to replace it with. 
There's no id tag left on it. I was fairly sure it's a 266se but it just doesn't match up with my other one.

In the pictures check out the distance from the filler cap the av mount is. Then on my other 266 see how close it is. I don't think I can replace it with a 266xp tank.

To complicate identification, the bore on the new saw is 50mm.

Thoughts?


----------



## madrone (Feb 11, 2012)

Some more pics..


----------



## Roanoker494 (Feb 11, 2012)

That is a easy one.....

Your new saw is not a 266. The crankcase and recoil tell me it is a 181/281 or a 288, plus I can see the ignition module under the air filter. Sure your bore may not be 52 or 54mm?


----------



## madrone (Feb 12, 2012)

Roanoker494 said:


> That is a easy one.....
> 
> Your new saw is not a 266. The crankcase and recoil tell me it is a 181/281 or a 288, plus I can see the ignition module under the air filter. Sure your bore may not be 52 or 54mm?



You may be onto something. I haven't had any time to break down the saw yet. I'll have a look tomorrow. I could be off by a few mm's by only having time to check through the muffler. Thanks


----------



## nk14zp (Dec 8, 2013)

madrone said:


> You may be onto something. I haven't had any time to break down the saw yet. I'll have a look tomorrow. I could be off by a few mm's by only having time to check through the muffler. Thanks




That new saw you got is junk. PM me for my shipping address and I will dispose of it for you.


----------

